# Shop dilemma.



## rcmadness

Need some help deciding on a new shop. I currently use 1/2 of a 2 car garage for my equipment and my wife thinks I need a regular shop with air conditioning and such. I already have a 40 x 50' concrete floor shop but I do not want to put my precision equipment in the really dusty environment. (it is connected to her horse and goat barn and the west Texas dust covers everything in the barn in a very short time.) The main barn 40x50 houses my welding equipment, tractor, lawn mower and many other things.

I have enough room in the afore mentioned barn to build a 12 x 20 fully inclosed work room with AC and all the fixings but I am concerned it wont be big enough in the long run. Trying to seal up the whole barn to the point that dust is kept out will be nearly impossible. 
Now for the question:
I cant decide whether to keep my stuff in my 1/2 of the garage or go ahead and build a 12x20 or wait and try to build a bigger shop. (I really like the ease of walking out in the garage to my stuff rather than walking down to the barn.) 

I know I am lucky to be stuck with such a problem, things were so much easier when I didn't have much and was happy with just about anything. Now I we have our kids grown and we can do more.

*Added June 15th. (Everyone has been great helping decide on things so lets have some fun) Please answer this question.

(I am looking for simple conveniences. not necessarily equipment or high cost items)

If I were building a new shop I would make sure it had ............? *


----------



## ksouers

Welcome to HMEM, rcmadness.

I see this is your first post. How bout telling us a little about yourself and your shop. What equipment do you have? What do you plan to get?

I'd be very happy in a 12x20 shop. Mine is an 8x9 foot corner of a slightly over sized two car garage with two lathes -- a 7x12 and a HF 9x20, a mini-mill, two tool chests and some stock and cabinets, no air conditioning and propane heat. It's quite cramped. A Powermatic knee mill sits outside in the garage. Oh, and there's a Sherline lathe tucked away in a corner.


----------



## Maryak

rcmadness,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Twmaster

rcmadness...

Welcome to our madness! I'm also in a small one car garage. Space is at a premium for sure. One thing I can say is no matter how much space you have you'll always end up needing more. Go for the biggest space you can.

And yea, the horse barn is a bad idea. We here in OK get a lot of the same narsty dust.


----------



## rcmadness

Sounds like we have the same stuff minus the knee mill. 
I currently have a 7x10 lathe, Sherline lathe, Mini Mill, bench mount drill press, floor mount drill press, bench grinder x 2, two bench belt sanders, 2 Craftsman rolling tool boxes (one mechanic tools and one machine tools), 

In the barn I have a torch, plasma cutter, 3 welding machines, 60 gallon compressor, cut off saw, band saw, table saw,etc and more power tools than I can count. I have been collecting a while.

I started tinkering as a hobby machinist when I lived in California. I set up the mill and lathe in my garage to support my G Scale train and RC Airplane habit. Both of those hobbies have went to the wayside but the machining has stuck with me ever since. I even dabbled in minor gun smithing for my friends. I have built a couple dozen simple engines over the past 9 years and given most of them away to people who saw them in my office and expressed serious interest in metal work. I have a couple of oscillators left and 1 over head valve engine that I build with out any plans that seems to keep the engineers at bay when they come buy my office. They can't figure out how a guy with no college education could build something like that. I aways tell them it all started with a 3" long piece of Aluminum pipe (cylinder) and the will to make something that had some unique movement, it just kind of fell together one piece at a time. (note, it does not compare to most of the engines guys build on this site, its pretty crude compared to the works of art on here.)

I build stuff just for fun, my job deals with supervising a large number of people and dealing with HR type problems. When I set down at the lathe or mill the problems I encounter are typically simple and straight forward. There are no "underlying issues", it always the same, operator error and I know how to deal with that. ;D


I started not to post my question because I believed most would see it as shameless to ask such a question when most folks struggle with very little space. I have been there and done that most of my 46 years on this earth and my kids got grown and started there own life and I realized heck I can do better or more now that some of the load has been taken off.

I have added a picture of the area that I am thinking of putting the new shop. The wife's goats are checking it out for me. I can basically build in the whole area where the table is from the left wall over to the door you see in the back. That equals the 12x20 area.


----------



## rcmadness

TWMaster, I grew up in Wilson and Ardmore Oklahoma, went to some college in Ada and spent 14 years working in Duncan Oklahoma. We left I 2000 to go where they sent my check which was Bakersfield CA. 3 yrs, 8 months, 3 days, 8hrs and 45 minutes later we moved to West Texas. I thought I knew dust but nothing like what we found in Midland.

I would almost bet you a paycheck you could put a brand new 1 quart sealed Mason jar in our living room and within a week it would have 1/4" of dust in it. This stuff is so fine it penetrates anything. My wife is a clean freak and she dusts constantly.

Glad to be a member of this board and thanks for all the "welcomes"


----------



## Twmaster

Heh. Ok, you win. We get the same dust. You know that. You just get more of it! Afterall, everything's bigger in Texas! 

Welcome aboard, let's see some pics of those engines!


----------



## rcmadness

I must agree it is the same dust that you get in Oklahoma, its just well traveled and tired when it gets there. I see Lubbock Texas about 4 times a year, once when we go Christmas shopping and the other 3 times are when it blows by in dust storms. ;D

Sorry, I just couldn't resist. Next time we can discuss how flat it is.


----------



## 1Kenny

Welcome rcmadness,

That looks like a good area for your shop. I like to be able to look outside when working. In the desert of southern Nevada I use a weed blower to clean the shop, of course thats after I clean up with the shop vac. Those have been the better two tools to recaptuer the items that were lost on the floor. In the summer the best place to work is in front of the AC. 

Kenny


----------



## Blogwitch

There is an easy solution, get rid of the four legged creatures and move to a less dusty place.

But joking aside, if you are going to build in there, you are basically going to have to have the shop sealed and slightly pressurised, just to keep the dust out. If any of that dust gets into your machines, it will wear them away in no time, it would be like pouring sandblast material all over them.

I don't think an extractor would work, as the dust is most probably a lot heavier than air in a still environment, so an extractor can't suck it out, as it won't be airborne.

A well filtered small fan blowing inwards would be enough to keep the dust out of there, but it would need to run 24/7/365.


Bogs


----------



## fcheslop

That is defiantly a serious dust problem.We used to have to build emergency clean rooms in dirty factories and we used polly tunnels and a filtered air supply to give the room a positive pressure only of a few milli bar but they were very effective despite there simplicity.A small gap was always left between the poly tunnel and floor all the way round the room . Best of luck


----------



## Captain Jerry

rcmadness  said:
			
		

> I cant decide whether to keep my stuff in my 1/2 of the garage or go ahead and build a 12x20 or wait and try to build a bigger shop. (I really like the ease of walking out in the garage to my stuff rather than walking down to the barn.)



A thought to keep in mind here. If its a little inconvenient to get to your shop, people won't be interrupting you with minor request. Its about 1/4 mile to my shop so I don't get bothered much. On the other hand, I don't disappear into the shop after dinner. My wife appreciates that.

The only interruptions I get are from the dog, and only when a thunderstorm blows up. I have to drive her home where she can hide under the bed.

Jerry


----------



## Stan

I don't think it makes any difference where the shop is, the dust problem remains the same. Building inside an existing building does get you one additional layer of dust control.

For a home (hobby) shop I think a 12' x 20' is more than adequate for your tools. You are in the fortunate position of being able to store stuff outside the shop but still inside the main building. In addition, with metal stock out in the main shop, you would be doing sawing, welding, grinding etc away from your machine tools.

If you build a building within a building with framed walls, insulation and vapor barrier on all walls and ceiling, the only possible place for dust to enter is the door. If you really want to be paranoid, you can have a pressurized entryway between double doors. Your air conditioner will provide all the air exchange you need and will require good filters.


----------



## justlesh

Well welcome aboard! Sounds like you are blessed with a fine woman willing to sacrifice some of her room for your hobbie. I'm also a supervisor, tool and die dept for a large corparation. I totally understand the peace and quite of running machines, I have absolutely learned I hate paperwork and I'm bluecollar thru and thru. Our household is also empty nesters in our mid 40's and loving the freedom. 
As for the shop your planning, with that size of equipment the 12x20 would prolly suffice, but I have found growth is inevitable. You might design it with ease of potiential growth. As for the dust problem I don't have a clue. Thats another area in which I have been blessed.
My problems now revolve around how big of mini barn to build to get the mower and bikes out of my 24x30 shop so I can buy more equipment.
Les


----------



## Tin Falcon

Setting up 240 ft^2 in an existing building should be fantastic. I remember talking to the late great Rudy Kouhoupt about shop size . He had a 96 square foot 8 x 12 shed in his back yard for a shop . The reason for this size is most jurisdictions in the US temporary buildings under 100 square foot are not regulated so no building permit no inspections and most important no additional property tax. 
But I expect Rudy did shop stuff in the house as well considering model engineering was his life and he was not married. 
BYW my shop is about 11 x 14 attached to the house plus basement space and the band saw in a detached garage
storage area. 
Tin


----------



## techonehundred

rcmadness  said:
			
		

> TWMaster, I grew up in Wilson and Ardmore Oklahoma, went to some college in Ada and spent 14 years working in Duncan Oklahoma. We left I 2000 to go where they sent my check which was Bakersfield CA. 3 yrs, 8 months, 3 days, 8hrs and 45 minutes later we moved to West Texas. I thought I knew dust but nothing like what we found in Midland.



Then I doubt that you have ever heard of Fox, or Ratliff City, Ok. That is where I grew up.


----------



## rcmadness

Thanks for all the replies guys, you have got me thinking on several different issues that I had not thought. I will probably start the shop this weekend if possible. I did some checking on prices of wood, sheet rock, door (36"), AC, insulation, wiring, etc.

Right now I am at about $800 with the AC. By the way did you guys know the Lowe's and Home Depot may not be your lowest prices in town. I was shocked when I priced the stuff at a small lumber yard and the only thing more expensive compared to Lowe's or HD was the door and they were only $3 more. 

So much for discount lumber yards.


----------



## Tin Falcon

I too have experienced the Texas dust showing up in OK. I went to US Army basic and tech school at fort Sill OK. I remember looking out the window one day at school to a pink sky . I do not mean a pink sunset but the whole sky,. The instructor explained to me about the Texas dust, that evening it rained, mud drops. 
Tin


----------



## rcmadness

Techonehundred- Lets see if I can ring a bell here.
Marie Dunn Tax services
Dale Tivis Trucking 
Johnston Crane service. (RC)
Graham, Tatum, Mountain Lake.
School on the east side of the road, fire station on the west.


----------



## techonehundred

rcmadness  said:
			
		

> Techonehundred- Lets see if I can ring a bell here.
> Marie Dunn Tax services
> Dale Tivis Trucking
> Johnston Crane service. (RC)
> Graham, Tatum, Mountain Lake.
> School on the east side of the road, fire station on the west.


Ok, I don't want to steal the whole topic here, but those bring up a lot of memories. I grew up just west of Deans Well serv. and Worked for 8 years for Ray Clour. Graduated with C D Tivis. So it sounds like you may have gotten your hands oily a time or two. 

Anthony


----------



## rcmadness

I went to college with Carey Dale, he and I almost went to jail together one night north of Ada Ok. I grew up running around Wildcat Jim, my dad had a field office across the road from the Samedan office. I will see if I can PM you my email address.

Ok everybody, Techonehundred and I have hooked up on PMs so we can get back to the shop. Now lets add a twist.

Tin Falcon, most of the dust you get in Ft Sill is straight out of the Lubbock area. There is nothing to stop it once it gets airborne until the wind quits or it hits the mountains.

Answer this question:
If I were building a new shop I would make sure it had ............?


----------



## Stan

To answer your last question, 'anything but sheet rock'.

OSB board (shiny side to the inside), plywood (even better). With either of these you have something to fasten to. You can put a screw anywhere to hang something and when the item bangs against the wall it doesn't make a hole. Sheetrock makes a very good finish for a bedroom but doesn't take kindly to big chunks of metal.

If you fasten OSB or plywood to the framing with screws, you can remove it easily if you change plans and reuse it. Make the inside one inch longer than 20' and then it is all 4' panels for all the walls without any cutting.


----------



## Tin Falcon

plenty of electric outlets and lighting. Also plenty of drawers in the work benches. 
my dream shop would have a small paint booth. 
Tin


----------



## ksouers

rcmadness  said:
			
		

> Answer this question:
> If I were building a new shop I would make sure it had ............?



Ditto the lots of lights and outlets, put the outlets at workbench height. Also skipping the sheetrock. Plywood is much better, I have no use for OSB.

A couple coats of Kils instead of paint. It dries flat but the white makes the room brighter, and it resists mold, unlike paint.

As long as we're building the perfect shop, some air line around the perimeter of the shop with a couple handy hookups, copper or reinforced hose. A couple of the short coiled air hoses and some well placed connections are a lot better than 50 feet of tanglefoot air hose along the floor.


----------



## zeeprogrammer

Some great ideas here.
I hadn't thought about plywood...I would've used drywall.
And 'Kils'! excellent idea.


----------



## cfellows

Two more considerations...

Make a separate, sound insulated but well ventilated space for your air compressor. 

Also, a separate, sound insulated space for a dust collector with vents to the outside.

Chuck


----------



## rcmadness

Ok you guys are doing great.
I am putting plugs 6" above the bench an 1 every 4'.
30"x20' bench.
2 plugs in the ceiling on a switch for 4 florescent shop lights. 
Air line is a go. I already have it in the barn and all I have to is tap into the system. I have a hose reel.
I will have 10'x8' of shelving on one end. I am not much on drawers except those in my two chin high tool boxes.

As far as sheet rock that is what I am planing to use for the time being. I will take a look at the plywood and see what it adds to the cost. the only thing that scares me about not using something that you don't tap and bed is the fact it will leak dust. That is what I am trying to avoid. (I know it sounds stupid but if you have not dealt with the dust in West Texas you don't know what I am dealing with) 
I had not thought of kills either but that is what I will use. I plan to spray it on with my airless sprayer.

My air compressor sets out in the open barn and should not be an issue with noise. The dust collector wont be an issue, i plan on this being a non wood working shop. I am allergic to saw dust. :>)


Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## justlesh

Use a vapor barier or house wrap on both inside and outside walls, tape seams, then use plywood. Put some outlets in the ceiling, I found them to be almost as necessary as outlets on the wall. 
Les


----------



## zeeprogrammer

Outlets in the ceiling are a great idea.

And as much lighting as you can get.


----------



## Troutsqueezer

Sink. You need a sink man. You need a sink bad. Did I mention sink? How many things can you do with a sink? Wash your hands, wash your face, wash your parts (not those parts), cool down your parts (not those parts),wash brushes & filters, rinse de-greaser from parts, make a mess when you wash up without reprimand from SWMBO, cool yourself off when it's hot, I could go on....


----------



## Stan

Try electric outlets 18" above bench top, not 6". At 6", they disappear behind your tools, workpiece, toolbox or parts box.


----------



## kustomkb

Plywood walls, or in my case (to save money) OSB, will come in real handy;


----------



## bearcar1

This suggestion is a bit out of the ordinary but given the severity of your dust situation, it might be a prudent idea to build a small 'foyer shack' as an entrance into the structure. By this I mean a small, perhaps 4' x 4' room with two doors, one leading into the entrance of the shop and one to the outside world and at 90* to one another if possible and on the alee side, facing away from the prevailing wind patterns. (think cafe or dinner entranceway) Such an entrance would act as a buffer zone when entering or leaving the structure. *Most* of the dust and dirt that would get blown in would be more or less confined to the foyer area rather than being allowed free access to the main shop area. Just an idea to toss around. Some other provision would have to be provided for to permit long pieces of materials to be brought in and out if they are to be used with any frequency.


BC1
Jim


----------



## rcmadness

Good Ideas by all!
The plywood is out, it would blow my budget. I did a price comparison and it would double the cost of sheet rock so unless I want to do without insulation I will have to use SR. (Good Idea though)

The "foyer Stack" is a good idea that I cannot use on this one. It would stick too far out in the barn and keep me from getting through with my tractor. I am considering a positive pressure system if the dust starts causing problems. 

The 18" above the bench plugs makes since, that one is in. I will add an extra plug in the ceiling though just in case I use something over the table.

Sink maybe in, I have water handy, it may be a add on later on when my fun money recovers. I actually thought about a urinal too. It might have to be a Okie urinal for the time being. (funnel and rubber hose) :big:

Thanks for all the ideas, I will incorporate the ones I can.


----------



## rcmadness

Here is what I have so far. My son came in today to help and he did a bunch of it. The old man can't keep up like he used to.

None the less this is where we stopped today.


----------



## Foozer

rcmadness  said:
			
		

> I will add an extra plug in the ceiling though just in case I use something over the table.



Was the most useful item added to shop area. Extension cord hangs from ceiling over the work table center. Just low enough to reach, sure beats the heck out of the wall plugs that always seem to be "just" a foot farther away than the tools cord.

Robert


----------



## rustranch

Wow you've hit close to home here. Might not be the best prices in town but a lot more fun would be McCoy's or Builder and Homeowners Supply. Sadly Andy's Lumber is no longer open. Best hardware store in town would be WestLake Hardware. Any Saturday many of us gadget tinkers are wondering around this place with a glazed look on our face, looking for a special part, I've met more than one live steamer in there. What you haven't told everyone is the dirt that bowns around comes in different grit. There's the stuff that hits your skin during a "dust storm" and stings like everything. Maybe like a fire ant, naw just kidding on the fire ant comparison, that sting is like no other. Then there the fine stuff that locally is know as blow sand that comes in through the cracks around the windows and doors and coats everything. It has the consistancey of shifted flour or talcum powder. Hum Ok then Bakersfield must work of a major. Welcome to the foum and town.


----------



## ksouers

rc,
I'm familiar with the dust problem, I had a house in southern New Mexico for about 20 years. It would sneak in through cracks you didn't even know you had. One thing that helped, being out in the desert, using a swamp cooler for air conditioning in the summer. The wet side trapped a goodly portion of the dust and kept the house pressurized.

The only thing that fixed it permanently was moving back to Missouri :


----------



## Stan

The electric outlets that I use the most are in the front of the bench, just below the bench top. For portable tools, the cord is completely out of the way.

Good suggestion on using a swamp cooler. In SW Arizona I saw a big difference between a swamp cooler and a fancy heat pump. You might need a small dehumidifier but that also provides pure water if you have a need for it.

Some dust is inevitable so just do the best you can. On the inside of the framing 6 mil poly with the little boots around all the electric boxes and all the joints sealed is virtually 100% seal. House wrap (Tyvek) on the outside of the framing prevents dust from destroying the insulation.


----------



## rcmadness

Day two to the shop build went well. I did not take a picture due to simple tiredness. My son was called out to work and that left my wife and I to try to hang the sheet rock on the ceiling after working all day. That did not work so well, none the less we got a lot done yesterday. Will finish the ceiling this morning while it is cool.

To answer my own question: If I were building a shop what would I make sure was in it? A hole in the wall for the 6500 btu air conditioner!!!!!!!!! Its been hot the last two days.

I have tried the swamp cooler but decided to get straight AC. Heck it even has a remote.


----------



## cfellows

If you can sneak in 1 or 2, 240v outlets, they can come in mighty handy at times. I have a couple and use them to plug in my 4500 watt heater on the coldest winter days here in Austin. I also use 240v for my plasma cutter.

I also put in several recycled kitchen wall cabinets for all sorts of storage. Craig's list is a good source for pretty good cabinets that can usually be had for cheap.

Over the years, I've learned to put as much as I can on casters so they can be rolled around. This includes my Mill Drill, my tool chest, and several roll around storage cabinets that I built. Oh, yeah, my tablesaw and Delta Jig saw are also on casters. Mobile tools are especially important in smaller workshops.

Chuck


----------



## shred

2nd the 240v if it's reasonably handy. Bigger tools really like 240v (my 12" lathe for one), and VFDs to make 1 phase into 3-phase 240 only go up to 1HP or so in 110v.


----------



## 1Kenny

Like Stan, I have a bench with a power strip on the rail in front of the bench. Haven't knocked anything off the bench with a power cord after having it there. Had overhead outlets in the old shop for the drill press and other machines. That was real nice not have power cables in the way.

Kenny


----------



## Tin Falcon

My dream shop separate circuit for machines and lighting. A key switch to control the machine circuit(s). When I worked in the USAF shop most of the machines had a key switch to start or turn on most of the machines . This prevents use by unauthorized untrained users.  Years ago Norm Abrams built a home shop in a garage that had the key master switch feature I like the Idea. Also most school shops have a key to turn on power and an e- stop that anyone can shut the shop down in a few seconds. 
Also a separate circuit for lighting prevents being left in the dark if a machine trips a cB.
Tin


----------



## tel

Getting back to Bearcat's idea, whyn't move the door to the corner and put the airlock/foyer _inside _the enclosed area?


----------



## shred

I like the idea of switched outlets. I put some sockets in circuit with the lights in my shop a while back and like them a lot. It's not a heavy circuit so I can't put the AC or compressor on there (I need to switch it, I'm always leaving it on-- maybe a photocell or something), but a lot of the equipment and the radio is now switched on and off automatically whenever I leave the shop.

Another handy gadget for anybody forgetful about unplugging or turning off things like soldering irons is an outlet on a timer. If you forget, it'll click itself off.


----------



## rcmadness

My outlets in the ceiling are on a switch for the 4 shop lights, I have split the room into two circuits to handle heavier loads. By the way the AC is really great. I have spent the last two nights in the shop with the AC on and trying to learn to tape and bed again. Hopefully I will have everything ready to paint this weekend. My wife has offered to paint it for me so I may take her up on it. (I hate painting) Looks like I will have to texture the walls to cover up my poor bedding job but no matter. I have so much stuff you wont see much of the walls anyway.

I have 240v outlet just outside and I don't have enough room for my plasma cutter or welders inside anyway. I too have a timer on my power strip that is in my garage and it will all get moved to the new shop. I used it on my small under the bench compressor so if it was left on it would not kick on during the night. (noisy little thing)

I will take another picture or two when I get the lights hung. Right now it really too dark to tell much since I only have one light leaned against the wall until I get the ceiling finished.


----------



## rcmadness

The shop is almost ready to move into. I painted the floor this evening and if its dry tomorrow I will get to work building the bench for the tools. I liked to have never found a paint for the floor. Everything I looked out seemed to have terrible ratings and most of it was expensive. I went to the lumber yard this morning to get some paint for the walls and there in the clearance isle was a polyurethane based floor paint for 1/2 off. Heck for 12.75 a gallon I will try anything once. 

I will post some more pics tomorrow if the floor dries enough to walk on. Green floor, Battle ship gray 1/2 way up the wall, white on top with white ceiling. No dust anywhere.  :big:


----------



## Stan

The two tone walls are a smart move. I don't like a green floor, but any kind of paint on the floor makes cleanup much easier. You might have to wait several days for poly urethane paint to get really hard. OK to walk on but don't drag machinery around until it is hard.


----------



## Tin Falcon

sounds like great progress
Tin


----------



## rcmadness

Well I had great intentions to post pictures this evening but I am too dang tired. Maybe tomorrow night.
Stan, you are correct on all point regarding the floor. I have already gotten some chips in it and the green is going to show dirt really bad. None the less it is at least sealed. What can I say I went cheap and got what I paid for. Seams like every floor paint out there has some draw back or another. My wife wanted me to epoxy the the floor and put those little chips in the paint. I thought about if for a while and decided I did not want to try to find a 2-56 screw on the floor amongst all those little different color chips. (Needle in the haystack thing)

TF- I cannot believe I have gotten as far as I have in two weekends. With my wife and sons help it has gone very fast. All I need to do is paint the work bench legs, polyurethane the top and start moving equipment. I opted to split the work bench and leave a space in the middle for my floor model drill press and the trash can. Metal turning equipment on one side and grinder, sander on the other. 

Even the tips of my finger or sore so I am going to quit typing now. Look for pics tomorrow night.
Madness.


----------



## Stan

Masonite (trade name of tempered hardboard) makes a good bench top. 1/4" material tacked down with a couple of brads is a durable surface that is easy to clean. More important it is cheap and easy to replace when it gets damaged.


----------



## rcmadness

Well here are some pictures of my nearly finished shop. Tell me what you think.


----------



## ksouers

Now that looks mighty damned nice!

Looks like it'll be a very comfortable place to work.


----------



## rcmadness

I still have some things to do to make it habitable. Paint the benches, poly the tops, touch up some paint, install the beer box, stereo, wireless, bed, etc. I am trying to take my time and not start cramming stuff in there before its ready. (the space by the chairs that does not have a lower shelf is for the dorm room ice box and the vacuum sweeper.


----------



## T70MkIII

Coming along very nicely, RCM. Looking forward to more pics as you progress.


----------



## SAM in LA

I sure am jealous. You are going to have a mighty fine shop. Keep us posted on your progress.

SAM


----------



## justlesh

Now thats purddy. I managed to sheet my ceilings and walls this spring but only got half painted before the urge kicked in to get machinery back in place. Regret it every time someone walks in. Congrats on the will power to put off play time.


----------



## Stan

Not trying to hijack the thread, but for concrete floors I have had good luck with the age old light gray, indoor/outdoor porch and floor enamel. It stands up well except right in front of the lathe and mill, unless you use a mat.


----------



## rcmadness

I started moving into the shop this evening. I touched up some paint issues and installed the floor model drill press, bench drill press, stereo, craftsman tool box and some of my boxed tools. I am having to take time and clean all this stuff before I move it in. It has been in the barn for several years and its covered with dirt and cobwebs. Hopefully tomorrow I can start putting the mill and lathe in place. It has been raining all day and expected to rain through the long weekend. 

None the less I now have a place to make my own. ;D

Stan, I would probably have been better off with a lite gray paint. When and if I paint it again I will probably go back with gray. I have two red craftsman mats for in front of the bench that will cover a lot.


----------



## rcmadness

Well I got most of my stuff moved in. I spent most of the day cleaning up my two tool boxes, the red one has spent the last 7 years out in the barn and it was covered in dust and dirt. The blue one had been in the garage and wasn't as nasty. None the less it is all coming together.


----------



## Foozer

rcmadness  said:
			
		

> None the less it is all coming together.



Looks too nice to get dirty... chiming in late here but noticed the bench is attached to the wall as support. Have done them that way also and only draw back is any pounding on the work top gets translated to the wall itself. Other than that nice work

Robert


----------



## ksouers

Hey rc,
I just noticed you got moved in. The place looks great.

Now you just need to get some swarf on the floor and that bench ;D


----------



## rcmadness

Thanks for the complements


Yep its really nice to walk in, turn on the AC and turn metal without having a heat stroke. The odd thing is it is really easy to keep clean and picked up. I have made a rule not to leave the shop for the evening without cleaning up and so far so good. 

Actually built a free style (no plans) wobbler over the weekend. Everything seems to be located where it should for good flow of work. I still have to stop and hunt stuff every once in a while. I guess that just goes with getting organized.


----------



## Troutsqueezer

rc, I set my shop up one year ago. I'm continually re-arranging and tweaking the setup. I suspect it'll never stop. The good news is it really does help to speed things up.

-Trout


----------



## johnthomp

i wish i had a workshop like that one mind you id kill for half a 2 car garage my shop is tiny its just 7ft wide and 6ft deep its basicaly a seriously heavy built garden shed but when i built it i took the time to insulate it wich benefited me in 2 ways first and foremost due to its size the motors on the machines soon get the lil place nice and cozy and the second is the neighbours cant hear a damn thing meaning i can work allnight if i want Thm:


----------



## rcmadness

I havent had much time to work in my shop the last couple of weeks. My job is keeping my way more busy than I like. I had one full day off last weekend and this weekend I had to catch up on other things rather than just play.

Johnthomp, one thing I have learned is the fact you can have the biggest shop on the planet but if it is not comfortable temperature wise to work in it, it isn't worth having. that was my problem with 1/2 the two car garage. The summertime made me not want to do anything in it.


----------



## rustranch

Working in the garage when it is 100 makes you go slow. I have lots of fans but that's just moving around hot air. The whole week here it's 99 or 100. It's like the wetherman has a bunch of 9's to use up. Dog days of summer are here. In the afternoon I just move into the house and work on what ever my wife has lined out for me.


----------



## rcmadness

Rustranch your weather out look sounds like mine. I am in Midland Texas.

Now that I have an air conditioned shop I just need to find the time to be in it.


----------



## rustranch

It should look the same I live on the north side of Midland out Midland Dr, and I really enjoyed the 102 today just glad I wasn't in Wink Tx. Didn't the weather man say it was 108 there today. We should get together sometime for coffee.


----------



## rcmadness

rustranch, Hey neighbor, I live in the Greenwood area. Since I got my new shop I really don't watch the weather anymore. :big:

Just went back through the post and realized you are a live steamer. I used to do G scale trains when we lived in Ca, actually I still have all the equipment but I chose not to set it up. I keep it stored away and maybe one day we will move to a more friendly climate for outdoor trains. The dust, dirt and dryness here just doesn't go well with electric outdoor trains for me anyway. I had heard there was a group of steamers in town but I didn't know if they meet anywhere.


----------

